# Who eats freshwater clams and mussels?



## phrogpharmer (Apr 25, 2005)

I would like to know if freshwater clams and mussels are good to eat. How are they harvested? How are they prepared? I know they filter out and concentrate certain types of industrial pollutants in their flesh, which is why I haven't tried any of the local varieties from our river. Is there anyone who takes them from a "clean" water source and uses them for food?


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

On the Salmon River down around Shoup is one of those hysterical markers talking about mussel middens that the ****** made. They must have laid there and shucked mussels for years to make a pile like that. 

Farther upriver I talked to an old gal who has a place along the river. She said her Japanese daughter in law came to visit once and had quite a feast on the mussels, so I guess it is possible. 

I'd trust the Salmon more than the Snake, it's colder and clearer.


----------



## klickitat (Dec 26, 2008)

I have harvested fresh water clams on a couple different occasions, mostly to teach my children about gathering wild edibles.

The trick is to boil them in extremely salty water as they tend not to have the flavor that of those in salt water. I only gather from wild streams that are clear. They must be cooked thoroughly. 

My family likes them. 

BTW: they make some of the best fishing bait that there is. I have caught more trout on fresh water clams and muscles than with any other bait.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

We have them in our pond, but have never tried eating them. Probably won't either as these are run-off ponds.


----------



## fatrat (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes I've tried eating them. They were tough as leather. I ended up throwing them out and never did try them again as I figured why kill more poor little clams if I can't eat them. However I do know the Indians ate them which is why I figured I could too. I guess I just don't know how to cook them.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've been told to feed them some dissolved bread crumbs and then let them flush themselves before cleaning. We aren't allowed to collect any here in MN. In fact we can only collect 48 empty shells I think.


----------



## SpiderLegs (Jul 14, 2011)

Ones here are protected species also, and DNR watches rivers like hawks.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Not fresh water, but salt water every chance we get, Oysters, too!


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

I've had them, thought they were fine. They filter feed just like saltwater varieties, and are equally subject to contamination. Certainly be aware of the water conditions that they come from, any of them.


----------



## Old_Town (Dec 13, 2006)

I never ate any but I know people that have. Here in Texas there is a consumption advisory on them. When I was a kid we cracked them open with a rock and used them for catfish bait.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I transplanted some freshwater mussels from the local river back in 97 to my pond. Enlarged it later that year, and even more, into an ~8 acre pond/lake in 2001. The mussels proliferated and 'colonized' the entire shoreline. We lost ~5' of water this last year, and mussel shells were everywhere. One location, underneath the pier, where it's always shady, had tens of thousands of young ones, the size of pencil erasers. The grown ones are big as your hand. I've contemplated eating them, and definitely 'would' if the "shtf" quotient started rising. I wouldn't fear them at all, as there are zero pollutants in my lake... I control 100% of the watershed, and don't use chemicals.

So, if you like em, and don't like the idea of eating filter feeders eating 'nasties', transplant em to your own ponds, and there you go!


----------



## fatrat (Feb 21, 2009)

I think they are protected now in a lot of states but when I ate them it was about forty years ago and it seemed they every where you looked and they weren't protected at all but I think they didn't need it at that time.


----------



## phrogpharmer (Apr 25, 2005)

I gather from the replies so far that it depends upon where they are collected, how they are handled after harvest, and their preparation that determines how edible they are. I guess my next step is to find the tastiest species from clean local sources. 
There are no rules or regulations concerning native clams and mussels in Idaho.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

phrogpharmer said:


> There are no rules or regulations concerning native clams and mussels in Idaho.


That's good to know, I'll try them for bait.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

There are plenty of fresh water mussels in the swa... creek, bordering our property. There aren't any sources for commercial pollution, but the water is that funky brown water you tend to find in the back country. Being the type that just doesn't really feel comfortable with brown water, I will set them in a tank of clean water for up to a week, changing it daily. I also feed them corn meal, which they see to love. When it comes to cooking, I normally throw them of the grill till they open up. Smaller= more tender, just like clams.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

You couldn't pay me to eat em out of our local river............. half the year, the only water flowing is coming out of several wastewater treatment plants...


----------

